# Just a few items Monroe, Mi. bound this Sunday



## xochi0603 (Apr 29, 2022)

Here's just a few items I'll be bringing to the Monroe, Mi. Bike show this Sunday May 1


----------



## nick tures (Apr 29, 2022)

wow very nice stuff !!


----------



## jrcarz (Apr 30, 2022)

Are they just for show or are you selling any?


----------



## xochi0603 (May 2, 2022)

All for sale


----------



## indycycling (May 8, 2022)

How'd you do? those were all premium items


----------

